# Burghley on saturday night...update !!!



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Anything planned for this ? Â pub/club etc


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well a bunch of us are hotel based, so certainly an evening meal and hopefully some alcohol based entertainment will be called for..... cos we can share taxis back to the hotel if necessary.....


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll be nipping home to my own bed..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With who though Paul ?


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Lets get pissed!! It wouldn't be a national meet without a storming hangover.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hee hee this is where I can laugh at you lot with throbbing heads ! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Hey guys

If Franck take hotel rooms in the area we would be pleased to do something in the evening to meet all the people who are already on place......

But till then wait and see.... ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I'm sure I'll be up for a few beers ;D

Hotel room booked to crash in / fall over in / puke in... [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hotel has a restraunt and bar, also next to the hotel is a pub.
Town is just a short taxi ride for clubs and bars although i didnt bother when i was there the other week 
Jonah


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

We'll probably just settle for either the Hotel bar or the Pub next door..............God, I'm getting old!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I see a few beers on the horizon.... ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

???Hey Guys... Â ???

Do you have something else to drink in England as beer.... I hate beer.... Â ;D

something like vodka ... gin or stuff like this... will get bored if there is only beer Â ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh sure - when we say "beers" we mean "anything alcoholic"! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Zaika,

Since I'm a Gin drinker, I'll ensure we have a drinking place that doesn't JUST serve beer ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Zaika,
> 
> Since I'm a Gin drinker, I'll ensure we have a drinking place that doesn't JUST serve beer ;D


good news... perfect.... so that's ok for me ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I think that we'll need to arrange something for saturday night as i've just spoken to our French friends and apparently there is approx 15 cars coming over on saturday morning and they will want to do something that night.........any ideas ?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Twister  ;D


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

Come on guys... think about something really fun... we want to know how is night life in England ;D ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

well we must have a few locals to Peterborough?!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How about cleaning cars and then crusing Peterborough all night pretending its London :-/

Or maybe flyposting all the hotels and carparks in the area :-/

Gotta be better than watching you lot getting wobbly on yer pegs ( Marie...that means getting drunk ! ;D)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Any lapdancing clubs in Peterborough ? Franck might like that.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Any lapdancing clubs in Peterborough ? Franck might like that.


And Chippendales.... I might like that !!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> And Chippendales.... I might like that !!!! Â ;D ;D ;D


Who needs Chippendales when i'll be there ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

I prefer Parker Knoll.


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Who needs Chippendales when i'll be there Â Â ;D


Ok MAPG.....let's see..............i'll be looking for you on a stage taking off all of your clothes ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bottle of dog and a ruby and I'm happy. ;D

Too many bottles of dog and I'm [smiley=furious3.gif] and then :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

so who is going where??
I'm happy to join Franck/Zaika etc


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> so who is going where??
> I'm happy to join Franck/Zaika etc


We'll be at least 8 TTs coming from France for the annual UK TT meeting.

We'll stay near Peterborough on saturday night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

> We'll be at least 8 TTs coming from France for the annual UK TT meeting.
> 
> We'll stay near Peterborough on saturday night.


What port/time will you arrive in England??
Might be able to join one of the regional cruises from the South??


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> What port/time will you arrive in England??
> Might be able to join one of the regional cruises from the South??


We'll arrive at Portsmouth very early in the morning on saturday the 12th.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> We'll arrive at Portsmouth very early in the morning on saturday the 12th.


Franck,it may be possible for you all to join one of our cruises on saturday morning


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> Franck,it may be possible for you all to join one of our cruises on saturday morning Â Â


Yep, we'll have a look at it as I'm really used to the Big Jon's cruising on saturday before the annual UK TT meeting on sunday ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This sounds brill Â ;D
but I'm not going down south just to come all the way back north again Â :


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> but I'm not going down south just to come all the way back north again Â :


Why not ? Â ;D

Maybe you won't have to because most of us will stay in the UK till tuesday night ! Â


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

The programm just seems great and I am really looking forward to come ...... ;D ;D ;D

Anyway.... that will be a great time


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Why not ? Â ;D
> 
> Maybe you won't have to because most of us will stay in the UK till tuesday night ! Â


And for the one's who will stay even longer, like CH_Peter check out the _Events Bord_ for _Club Audi Invite ..._
 whoops, I mentioned *that word* again Â :
But this time it's on behalf of our Southern and Central Rep Â ;D ;D
So, please,forgive me everyone Â :-*


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> And for the one's who will stay even longer, like CH_Peter check out the _Events Bord_ for _Club Audi Invite ..._
> whoops, I mentioned *that word* again Â :
> But this time it's on behalf of our Southern and Central Rep Â ;D ;D
> So, please,forgive me everyone Â :-*


That's it, reel 'em in.... :-/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> That's it, reel 'em in.... Â :-/


Hee, hee .... but I've run away already ... and no strings attached  ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: why do I think this AU51 number plate would suit someone from down-under :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Taken from 'Snatch', one of my favourite films of all time :-

Turkish = 'old up 'old up, what's that in your pocket Tommy?

Tommy = It's my gun Turkish.

Turkish = A gun!?

Tommy = Yeah, my gun Turkish.

Turkish = What do you need a gun for Tommy?

Tommy = Protection

Turkish = Protection! Protection from what.......... *Ze Germanz!!!!*[smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guns for show, knives for a pro.....

Its all completely chicken soup...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So klar wie KloÃŸbrÃ¼he, hi, hi, hi :-*

Do you remember what they said in the 60's/early 70's ???? _"make love, not war"_ ... but then you're too young


----------

